# Charter Boat near collission?



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Monitoring channel 16 Saturday heard the Emerald Coast trying to rasie the Coast Guard. Saying he was almost hit by a charter boat out of Destin. I think theboat was The Hired Gun???? Emerald Coast said if he wouldn't have moved they would have hit him port side. Anyone on either boat Saturday???


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd be curious to find out what happened. I think I remember reading on here about a confrontation or two with this boat,(Hired Gun) about a year or two ago,anyone remember that??? Wonder what the story is?


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I heard the call come over channel 16. I thought it was a charter captain that The Hired Gun almost hit. I was curious as to what happened myself. I was close to the Nipple when I heard it.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

i remember that story about the hired gun. sounds like someone ego is bigger then they can handle.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=25687&start=1

what happened to the "Hired Gun"?

this is the only reference that I can find for it on the old forum...


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Man that post from the old forum is crazy. Not sure what happened Saturdaybut the guy calling the USCG sounded pretty upset about what happened. I got to be honest, I would without any hesitation open fire on a boat that size approaching me in that manner. I would call the USCG to inform them I was about to open fire. So all the A-holes be warned, there are people who will shoot at you if you pull that kind of stuff.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I heard the confrontation over the radio too. I think the guy called the charter captain a 'boy'.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok fishermen, here are facts regarding this incident. The "Emerald Coast" was fishing a spot near the CM hole and this "Hired Gun" vessel piloted by Bill Wietzman. I say piloted because Wietzman has no Capt. license. EC was approaching this spot on a 130 Degree heading when this HG boat approached from around 60 degrees. (EC's Port)The poor fellow decided that running over another charter boat seemed to make perfect sense. The Emerald Coasts capt allowed the vessel to get within 20 feet to assure there would be a near event. Then scooted out of the way thereby monkey f#cking HGs chances of wiggling out of charges. Its called collision because contact was made. The flare of the port bow of the HG broke a rod hanging in a rod holder. Thats the way to handle as holes. They are looking for Wietzman. Im sure Wietzman will be looking for a decent bondsman.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Man it's a shame it had to come to that. So neither boat was anchored up? Both were moving?


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Its my understanding this same individual has been arrested for the same bullshit before..


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I tried to book a trip with the Hired Gun two years ago. He was more than willing to take our deposit, then canceled at the last minute because his boat was not finished with a engine swap that had been going on forthree months. We booked in Feb for opening weekend of snapper season, he canceled about 3 or 4 days before the trip.

Guess how many boats are not reserved 3 days before snapper season opens?You got it, ZERO! He said I'll find someone that can take you. Well two weeks later he got us lined up with a *friend* of his. On trip day, his friend shows up an hour late to the boat and hung over from a concert thenight before, says its too rough out and cancels. Later that day three of us went out in a buddies boat and it wasn't rough at all he just didn't want to fish. 

Three weeks later our deposit (or part of it)was given to another boat, one of the slowest in the fleet, and we went fishing, the crew was friendly, but we spent most of our time running and very little fishing and caught very few fish. I think that Bill Waitsman the driver of the HG probably treats people like crap often, and a little time in the Klink would probably do him some good. But he has probably been in jail before.

Hopefully all of his recent *publicity *will keep people from booking trips with him, and maybe he will go out of business. Every other Destin boat I have been on has been great.


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone have a picture of the hired gun?


----------



## peterwrightjr (Jun 9, 2008)

I know Billy Waitsmen very good, he is a heck of a guy and a heck of a fishermen. I haven't talked with him regarding this incident but there would not have been any confrontation unless it was necessary. In my opinion instead of writing speculatory posts, I'd walk down to the fishing fleet marina, straight up to him and asked what happened. The guy has a great reputation here in Destin and always has. He is a long time charter boat captain that has worked his ass off his whole life to try and make a living. Right now are tough times for those guys so bashing him on a public site based on your opinions, and wishing he would go out of business is pretty upsetting, you've got to be kidding me right?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I just recently found out that my girl friend'sfriend was on the boat that was nearly hit by the hired gun. The Hired gun came close enough to break one of the rods on the boat.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *peterwrightjr (6/12/2008)*I know Billy Waitsmen very good, he is a heck of a guy and a heck of a fishermen. I haven't talked with him regarding this incident but there would not have been any confrontation unless it was necessary.




Necessary? are you kidding me?



Please explain , in great detail, what might necessitate the ramming of a boat full of people at sea putting their lives at risk.



Please, do this now.

I have GOT to see this.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Please...go on, we are listening... opcorn:mmmbeer


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

And if you could go ahead and post a picture of his house and car, that way when it becomes "necessary" for me to break the law and steal gas I know he will understand.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *peterwrightjr (6/12/2008)*I know Billy Waitsmen very good, he is a heck of a guy and a heck of a fishermen. I haven't talked with him regarding this incident but there would not have been any confrontation unless it was necessary. In my opinion instead of writing speculatory posts, I'd walk down to the fishing fleet marina, straight up to him and asked what happened. The guy has a great reputation here in Destin and always has. He is a long time charter boat captain that has worked his ass off his whole life to try and make a living. Right now are tough times for those guys so bashing him on a public site based on your opinions, and wishing he would go out of business is pretty upsetting, you've got to be kidding me right?


Very interesting post as **** said. I would like to know why it was necessary also. 

I'm guessing he thought it was a boat load of Illegals, I might see it being necessary then. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

hell, if the 3-post newbie above isACTUALLY the same Peter Wright, jr, of The Ships Chandlerin Destin, just call him at (888) 221-2348 and ask him to come back on here and give his reasons. a simple google search of the name with "Destin" gave me this:

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2007-YAMAHA-F-250%20TXR-89189463



if it's NOT the same person, then the one in the boat trader ad needs to know that there's someone going around on PFF using their name to defend a criminal.


----------



## trishefresh (Jun 12, 2008)

I am not a member of this forum but the site was sent to me because I was on the Emerald Coast during the near collision. I will tell you that it was too close for comfort. It is terrifying to see a boat about to run over your 13-year old son and there is nothing you can do about it. You may think this man is the best man out there, but as far as I'm concerned, he needs to be fined, reprimanded and taken off the water forever. Those of us on the boat were scared, shaken and can't stop thinking of what could have happened. Not only that, this coward didn't even have the decency to come over and make sure we were all okay. Well respected? Not by the 19 of us that were on the Emerald Coast.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *peterwrightjr (6/12/2008)*I know Billy Waitsmen very good, he is a heck of a guy and a heck of a fishermen. I haven't talked with him regarding this incident but there would not have been any confrontation unless it was necessary. In my opinion instead of writing speculatory posts, I'd walk down to the fishing fleet marina, straight up to him and asked what happened. The guy has a great reputation here in Destin and always has. He is a long time charter boat captain that has worked his ass off his whole life to try and make a living. Right now are tough times for those guys so bashing him on a public site based on your opinions, and wishing he would go out of business is pretty upsetting, you've got to be kidding me right?








still waiting there petey boy


----------



## trishefresh (Jun 12, 2008)

I was on the Emerald Coast with 18 other people. I had taken my 13-year old son on the fishing trip as a birthday present. I looked up to the right just in time to see the Hired Gun barreling down onto the exact spot where my son and 3 others were standing. Had he hit us, there would have been death and dismemberment, I'm sure of it. It was terrifying to think your son is going to die, and as a mother, there isn't a damn thing you can do about it. The coward on Hired Gun didn't even have the decency to make sure that everyone on our boat was okay. We've all been in touch with the Coast Guard investigator, and I'm sure this will be taken care of.


----------



## trishefresh (Jun 12, 2008)

That is completely ridiculous. I was on the boat, we were scared to death and there was nothing necessary about it. Get your head out of the water and see the real truth about this guy.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I personally hope he is never able to pilot so much as a sunfish sailboat ever again...:looser


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

The sad part is he may be out there doing it again at this very moment.


----------



## peterwrightjr (Jun 9, 2008)

Looking back at what I wrote I want to apoligize for using the word "necessary." If the story is true then what he did is VERY wrong, and I can't believe something like that would happen. What I was trying to say is there has to be some sort of reason why he would do something like this, there is no excuse for it, but am curious to hear why it happened, whether they were fishing his wrecks, etc. I was more upset from people posting that had heard rumors and not gone to any source to hear what really happened. After reading everyone's post, especially the people that were part of it, I understand. I'm glad the people aboard the other boat are ok. Sorry for sounding the way I did, didn't realize until I re-read my post, just kind of shocked from the story. 

Sincerely,

Pete


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

I never seen the hired gun out there but this capt waitzman is breaking my balls with this poor boatsmanship. Lifes too short to put up with doinks who endanger people with bad manners and such.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

well said Pete, and thanks for coming back and saying that :bowdown


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had boats run up on me over the years on private and public spots. I ask them on the radio if they need help fishing.:shedevil Burn the fuel and fish deep. Bring a :takephoto


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

Trish, glad everything turned out alright. I understand where you're coming from. The "what could have happened" can really tear you up. I hope that experience didn't totally ruin your son's b-day fishing trip


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

*Mr. Wright* - I understand what your trying to say about being curious what would cause such a reaction by the Hired Gun operator. But, in my opinion there is <U>absolutely no reason what so ever</U> to try and ram another vessel especially with innocent children on board. Since when is fishing someone else's wreck grounds for trying to ram their boat causing substantial damage and possible loss of life. <U>If this story is true and factual</U>, Mr. Waitsmen should lose his privilege to operate a boat for a long time.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I wonder if his insurance carrier needs to be notified of this incident. I certainly think they would drop him in a hurry if they knew what he did. If he hit that boat and killed somone the attorney's would be lining up to file that sucker.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

The idea of "owning fishing grounds" seems ridiculous. Why would someone think it is "their" spot. I cant even tell you how many great spots I have found trolling. I had a run in with a Destin Charter boat last year who told me to get off his spot. I found it, maybe it makes it mine?oke


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

This is an unfortunate and unnecessary thing to have happen but for those of you that are spouting off about shooting if anybody approaches you, I'm reminded of when I was doing roofing work during summers while attendingcollege about 30 years ago.

Our foreman was a rough old bird and one day one of the roofers got pissed at him and threatened to go home, get his gun and come back and shoot him. The foreman looked right at him and said "They didn't just make one gun, sell it to you and quit."

I would wager that well over half of the boats out there have a gun on board, probably a much larger percentage when talking about boats that are going well offshore. Do you really want to escalate something like this into a gunfight, especially with family on board ?

What happens when you pull out your .38 snubnose and he pulls out his AR-15 ? Something to think about.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

fishing on "his" reefs? Sorry but once they're put down they become public property no matter how much they want to lay claim to that spot of offshore real estate. The age of charter boat captains being gentlemen seems to be passing us by but it speaks for a lot of todays people and how they conduct themselves. I really hope the CG gets in on this one and pulls his ticket if he even has one. If he DOESN'T have one he needs to be prosecuted for an illegal charter operation and spend some time cooling off with bubba behind bars. Too many folks like Scott Byrd worked hard to get licensed and earned respect for an idiot like this guy to mess it up and endanger peoples lives.


----------



## trishefresh (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you very much. We are fine now ... just mad as hell that he thinks he can get away with this. The son's birthday was great fun, with the exception of almost being killed, and we caught lots of fish and got really sunburned. We are looking forward to doing it again next year with the new friends we made on the boat.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope fishing his wrecks is not considered a good excuse. SHB


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

With a good lawyer, the HIRED GUN could easily be under new ownership very soon....Can we say CIVIL LAWSUIT????? Sure got a lot of witnesses........


----------



## T W (May 20, 2008)

As I've read this thread in amazement I thought that I would share something that I saw today as we were pulling in the Destin harbor at high noon. After rounding the point we look over and see a boat , well past the " no wake zone," heading north along the point so fast we thought there was either a mechanical or maybe even a medical emergency that prevented his slowing down. He came so close to the rocks that from my vantage point, collision seemed certain. Now everyone is in total disbelief of what they just witnessed, speculation is that maybe this thing is a runaway. After narowly missing the rocks, there was no missing that shoal. She stopped on a dime and I'm pretty sure she gave nine cents change back. If only I'd of had the video rolling. Anyway, just thought I would share what I saw today because said vessel is the subject of this thread.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *T W (6/12/2008)*As I've read this thread in amazement I thought that I would share something that I saw today as we were pulling in the Destin harbor at high noon. After rounding the point we look over and see a boat , well past the " no wake zone," heading north along the point so fast we thought there was either a mechanical or maybe even a medical emergency that prevented his slowing down. He came so close to the rocks that from my vantage point, collision seemed certain. Now everyone is in total disbelief of what they just witnessed, speculation is that maybe this thing is a runaway. After narowly missing the rocks, there was no missing that shoal. She stopped on a dime and I'm pretty sure she gave nine cents change back. If only I'd of had the video rolling. Anyway, just thought I would share what I saw today because said vessel is the subject of this thread.


the hired gun grounded out????


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

nice! karma can be a BITCH!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *T W (6/12/2008)*As I've read this thread in amazement I thought that I would share something that I saw today as we were pulling in the Destin harbor at high noon. After rounding the point we look over and see a boat , well past the " no wake zone," heading north along the point so fast we thought there was either a mechanical or maybe even a medical emergency that prevented his slowing down. He came so close to the rocks that from my vantage point, collision seemed certain. Now everyone is in total disbelief of what they just witnessed, speculation is that maybe this thing is a runaway. After narowly missing the rocks, there was no missing that shoal. She stopped on a dime and I'm pretty sure she gave nine cents change back. If only I'd of had the video rolling. Anyway, just thought I would share what I saw today because said vessel is the subject of this thread.






well how In(surance)convenient :doh



I do so hope his carrier reads this thread


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Burnt Drag (6/3/2008)* EC was approaching this spot on a 130 Degree heading when this HG boat approached from around 60 degrees. (EC's Port)The poor fellow decided that running over another charter boat seemed to make perfect sense. The Emerald Coasts capt allowed the vessel to get within 20 feet to assure there would be a near event. .


So the emerald coast was motoring slowly neara spot when the hired gun was running on a course and didn't go around? What, was thepilot of the hired gunasleep?


----------



## T W (May 20, 2008)

> *VS200B (6/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *T W (6/12/2008)*As I've read this thread in amazement I thought that I would share something that I saw today as we were pulling in the Destin harbor at high noon. After rounding the point we look over and see a boat , well past the " no wake zone," heading north along the point so fast we thought there was either a mechanical or maybe even a medical emergency that prevented his slowing down. He came so close to the rocks that from my vantage point, collision seemed certain. Now everyone is in total disbelief of what they just witnessed, speculation is that maybe this thing is a runaway. After narowly missing the rocks, there was no missing that shoal. She stopped on a dime and I'm pretty sure she gave nine cents change back. If only I'd of had the video rolling. Anyway, just thought I would share what I saw today because said vessel is the subject of this thread.
> ...


 Yes he did.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I guess it's true, you really can't fix stupid!!!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Hell, mybe that sandbar was on his spot. I guess he showed it!oke


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

> *alanbarck (6/14/2008)*Hell, mybe that sandbar was on his spot. I guess he showed it!oke


Now that is fun-eeeeee!!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *welldoya (6/12/2008)*This is an unfortunate and unnecessary thing to have happen but for those of you that are spouting off about shooting if anybody approaches you, I'm reminded of when I was doing roofing work during summers while attendingcollege about 30 years ago.
> 
> Our foreman was a rough old bird and one day one of the roofers got pissed at him and threatened to go home, get his gun and come back and shoot him. The foreman looked right at him and said "They didn't just make one gun, sell it to you and quit."
> 
> ...




No one said anything in this topic about pulling a gun. Where did you get that?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *peterwrightjr (6/12/2008)*I know Billy Waitsmen very good, he is a heck of a guy and a heck of a fishermen. I haven't talked with him regarding this incident but there would not have been any confrontation unless it was necessary. In my opinion instead of writing speculatory posts, I'd walk down to the fishing fleet marina, straight up to him and asked what happened. The guy has a great reputation here in Destin and always has. He is a long time charter boat captain that has worked his ass off his whole life to try and make a living. Right now are tough times for those guys so bashing him on a public site based on your opinions, and wishing he would go out of business is pretty upsetting, you've got to be kidding me right?




Are you the owner of Ship's Chandler or the son perhaps?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (6/14/2008)*
> 
> No one said anything in this topic about pulling a gun. Where did you get that?




Yes they did. Getsome said he would shoot atany boat that size running on him. They would throw his ass in jail too. The charter boat captain sounds like a bad apple, but shooting one of his passengers isn't going to solve anything.



> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>Man that post from the old forum is crazy. Not sure what happened Saturdaybut the guy calling the USCG sounded pretty upset about what happened. I got to be honest, I would without any hesitation open fire on a boat that size approaching me in that manner. I would call the USCG to inform them I was about to open fire. So all the A-holes be warned, there are people who will shoot at you if you pull that kind of stuff.
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblPostSignature>Mike </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bullfrog711 (Jun 6, 2008)

it doesnt matter if it was a private or public reef if its in the gulf im gonna fish it.. last year we were trolling at of destin and had a charter boat run over our lines on purpose. we told him we could play that game all day and he went on in.


----------



## Delta Runner (Jan 26, 2008)

> *alanbarck (6/14/2008)*Hell, mybe that sandbar was on his spot. I guess he showed it!oke


Now that was funny!


----------



## vdb1996 (Oct 22, 2009)

GOOD NEW FOLKS - The Charter Boat "Hired Gun" is now under NEW Ownership as of yesterday, with a TOP Notch Crew with over 50 years combined experience and a good reputation in the Destin area. I hope every one will not associate the boats name with its previous Captain and his mishaps.

We are all very excited about the new future of CharterBoat Hired Gun ! 

If you want more information on how to charter the boat please contact us ! We promise angler satisfaction to our best ability! 

Captain JJ and Wife !


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *vdb1996 (10/22/2009)*GOOD NEW FOLKS - The Charter Boat "Hired Gun" is now under NEW Ownership as of yesterday, with a TOP Notch Crew with over 50 years combined experience and a good reputation in the Destin area. I hope every one will not associate the boats name with its previous Captain and his mishaps.
> 
> We are all very excited about the new future of CharterBoat Hired Gun !
> 
> ...


Welcome to the fourm Capt.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Anybody know what happened to the old operator and what prompted a change in ownership?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *vdb1996 (10/22/2009)*GOOD NEW FOLKS - The Charter Boat "Hired Gun" is now under NEW Ownership as of yesterday, with a TOP Notch Crew with over 50 years combined experience and a good reputation in the Destin area. I hope every one will not associate the boats name with its previous Captain and his mishaps.
> 
> We are all very excited about the new future of CharterBoat Hired Gun !
> 
> ...


You would have been better off to start a new thread verses bringing thishorror storyback from the dead. You should change the name.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the post. Best of luck to the New Crew of the Hired Gun.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Death From Above (10/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *vdb1996 (10/22/2009)*GOOD NEW FOLKS - The Charter Boat "Hired Gun" is now under NEW Ownership as of yesterday, with a TOP Notch Crew with over 50 years combined experience and a good reputation in the Destin area. I hope every one will not associate the boats name with its previous Captain and his mishaps.
> ...




+1 Change that name, it's bad juju


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Reading some of these posts there isn't a doubt in my mind why this area is called the ******* riverea. What ever happened to the 2 golden rules from the Bible or just plain old common courtesy?



Kim


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Kim, Excuse me. I see alot of "lack of courtesy" throughout all the coastal regions of the 48 states, the Caribbean, and in Central America. The RNR does not have a monopoly.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *Death From Above (10/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> You would have been better off to start a new thread verses bringing thishorror storyback from the dead. You should change the name.




Yep, you'll never get the stink off that name it sounds like. Not after years of the others running it into the ground.



Regarding the owning of the ocean, I thought only the PEW Charitable Trust owned it? :letsdrink


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *vdb1996 (10/22/2009)*GOOD NEW FOLKS - The Charter Boat "Hired Gun" is now under NEW Ownership as of yesterday, with a TOP Notch Crew with over 50 years combined experience and a good reputation in the Destin area. I hope every one will not associate the boats name with its previous Captain and his mishaps.
> 
> We are all very excited about the new future of CharterBoat Hired Gun !
> 
> ...


How is the boat not associated with its previous captain? This is from the Destinlog from Oct. 23,2009

Bill was the capt back when this boat was running people down and it says in the Destin log he is still the captain.

But when the Log visited him on the beach, the crew of the Hired Gun was working for free to get the vessel ready to be pulled back out into the Gulf.

?It?s very important for all seamen to help anyone on the sea, because that might be you one day,? Captain Bill Waitzman of the Hired Gun said. ?We?re gonna get him off the beach one way or another.?

Captain Waitzman said that the boat is ready to be pulled off the beach after his crew, including Mikey and Christian Myers, spent the better part of a day working. As soon as the tide and wind are right, he?ll drive the Hired Gun into the area and pull the sailboat back out into the Gulf.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Read the same article this morning and thought the same thing.


----------



## oceansbreeze (May 1, 2009)

link to the destin log.com

Seem ????

http://www.thedestinlog.com/news/day-11634-land-sailboat.html

http://www.thedestinlog.com/sections/article/gallery/?pic=1&id=11634


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd sure like to understand. Perhaps Capt. JJ and Wife will hop back on and enlighten us


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

:sleeping


----------

